# Toy grader rebuild



## JOHNNY WACKO (Aug 21, 2010)

Is this the correct place.I see no toy or model section.

For some reason i like gathering up parts and building these old toys.
I have them in line waiting for a clean up or rebuild.
If you guys like toy stuff i have all kinds if you want to see pictures ???

PHOTO BUCKER IS BROKE> ILL DO PICTURES LATER AS SOON AS IT WORKS SORRY
IMG cod


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This section will work fine JW! I think pictures would be super cool myself!


----------

